# The new BILBAO (Basque Country, Spain)



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

*Bilbao, (Bilbo or Bilbao in Basque), in the North of Spain, is the largest city in the Basque Country and the capital of the province of Biscay (Basque: Bizkaia). The city has 354,145 inhabitants (2006) and is the most financially and industrially active part of Greater Bilbao, the zone in which almost half of the Basque Country’s population lives. Greater Bilbao’s 946,829 inhabitants are spread along the length of the Nervión River, whose banks are home also to numerous business and factories, which during the industrial revolution brought heightened prosperity to the region.*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilbao

Bilbao is 95km from my city (Santander) and I spent there two days. 

Here we go.... 

1) OLD TOWN









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17


















By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17

Arriaga theatre









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17

Do you understand any basque word?  (Basque above; Spanish below)









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17

BBVA Headquarters (Banco Bilbao Vizcaya second spanish and south/central american bank after Banco Santander)









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17

Do you forget your handbag?









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Let's go to continue...









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch at 2008-07-17









By uch at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-17









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18

Basque/Spanish/English









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch at 2008-07-18









By uch at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch at 2008-07-18









By uch at 2008-07-18


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch at 2008-07-18

Simon Bolivar Statue 









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18

City Hall









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18

Basque Flag









By uch at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Bilbao Metro (sorry for the bad quality)









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18









By uch, shot with DMC-FX3 at 2008-07-18


----------



## Xemita (Jul 3, 2007)

Wonderful city :applause:

I hope soon I'll be there taking pics as well. 

Gracias!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Gracias a ti!


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks Frozen, beautiful pics!


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Bilbao looks great, as always.

(Buenas fotos Frozen!)


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Gioven said:


> Thanks Frozen, beautiful pics!


Grazie mille, Gioven 




Avientu said:


> Bilbao looks great, as always.
> 
> (Buenas fotos Frozen!)


Gracias!


----------



## MfG Iowa (Nov 30, 2007)

Eder


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

MfG Iowa said:


> Eder


What does "eder" mean?


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

thanks for the presentation! it looks like a really nice city!
small with the atmosfere of a much bigger city!which means it is great!


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Great looking city in a wonderfully green, lush, cool, somewhat-wet region of Spain. A contrast indeed from the much more dry climate of most other parts of Spain. And just like most other regions in Spain, this one has it's unique look.


----------



## PeterSmith (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm loving all these Bilbao photo threads that have been popping up. It's a beautiful city. That tram is brilliant! Great photos.


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

frozen said:


> What does "eder" mean?


"Eder" means "beautiful" in Basque language.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Hiri polit bat! :colgate: (Is that correct, hahah?)

If it's wrong, I wanted to say "beautiful city"! 

Thanks for the pics, frozen! I hope you have more to post here!


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

I've always wondered how to pronounce the name of this lovely city. Is it: 'Bill-bow' ?


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

^^ Bill-bah-o


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

diegodbs said:


> "Eder" means "beautiful" in Basque language.


Ok, I don't speak basque, only a few words 

Thank you for your comments


----------



## bioneng (Jun 10, 2008)

eder means lovely


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

Farrapo said:


> Hiri polit bat! :colgate: (Is that correct, hahah?)
> 
> If it's wrong, I wanted to say "beautiful city"!


^^ I´d say "oso hiri polita"..


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

What a fucking beautiful city.

God must have made Bilbao on the 8th day.


----------



## EL KARTUJA-NO (Jun 22, 2007)

city_thing said:


> What a fucking beautiful city.
> 
> God must have made Bilbao on the 8th day.


¿Is it a joke? I don,t like your irony.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice shots


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

frozen said:


> What does "eder" mean?


Dictionary



city_thing said:


> What a fucking beautiful city.
> 
> God must have made Bilbao on the 8th day.


:lol:


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

This city looks awesome! One of the mos beautiful cities of Spain.


----------



## Lampiao2000 (Feb 18, 2008)

Excelentes fotos! Bilbau é belissima.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Uau, really beautiful city! :cheers2:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Looks like a very cool city. Perfect mix between old and new architecture and some great urban architecture (sidewalks, streets, greenery) as well. kay:


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Simply perfect!:O

I have to know Bilbao!

Thanks


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

wonderful city!!!


----------



## madrilleno (Dec 31, 2011)

Щикарный вид Как говорят в Одессе


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Bilbao is an incredibly underrated city. If you read the guidebooks you might be forgiven for thinking that it's a depressed industrial town that doesn't have much to offer other than the Guggenheim. Nothing could be further from the truth. This city has some amazing architecture all over the place, great infrastructure and a beautiful setting. A true gem.


----------



## madrilleno (Dec 31, 2011)

Crisis as a influence on the development of the city?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

any updates?...


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

Fitzrovian said:


> Bilbao is an incredibly underrated city. If you read the guidebooks you might be forgiven for thinking that it's a depressed industrial town that doesn't have much to offer other than the Guggenheim. Nothing could be further from the truth. This city has some amazing architecture all over the place, great infrastructure and a beautiful setting. A true gem.


Are you reading guidebooks from the 90s? :dunno:

Now it's rightly lauded as one of the best examples of urban regeneration in Europe. I'm always hearing great things about the city.


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Pennypacker said:


> Are you reading guidebooks from the 90s? :dunno:
> 
> Now it's rightly lauded as one of the best examples of urban regeneration in Europe. I'm always hearing great things about the city.


Perhaps. Yet I still have the impression that people go to Bilbao just to see the Guggenheim and not expecting much else.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely pictures. A very nice looking city indeed!


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

That looks awesome! Do you have maybe some pics from the hills all over the city?


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> That looks awesome! Do you have maybe some pics from the hills all over the city?


like these..? 








































all above from http://bilbaoenconstruccion.com/ 

from http://www.bilbaoria2000.org/ 










old town by Txanoduna on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! what a gem. I love that cluster of old buildings.
likewise, the modern ones are really sleek and iconic.


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

^^ sorry, the old town pic disappeared during the night.. :sad2:

here is the link, in case that someone wants to take a look at it..

http://www.flickr.com/photos/txanoduna/167590907/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

bilbao is :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

nice city, so fuc$%() green


----------

